# Help I've got spidermites!



## phatpharmer (Nov 25, 2007)

I've never had the mites before and to top it off I have 2 weeks until harvest I have no idea what to do? I've been looking through my hydroponic cataloge and found this stuff called BANG its says that its 100% organic insect inhibitor that can be used up until 3 days to harvest it also says that its especially effective against spidermites hopefully someone here has used this stuff so you can tell me how it works.Well thats about it so hopefully someone has some suggestions for me because I'm lost thanks again Phatpharmer


----------



## maverick (Nov 25, 2007)

i had the same problem round about the same time get sum neem oil or extract of neem and spray them with this 2 times a day you probley wont get rid of them all but will help when you harvest they all seem to disapear any way gd luck....


:fid: :hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Nov 25, 2007)

maverick said:
			
		

> i had the same problem round about the same time get sum neem oil or extract of neem and spray them with this 2 times a day you probley wont get rid of them all but will help when you harvest they all seem to disapear any way gd luck....
> 
> 
> :fid: :hubba:


 
use this on a sponge on the underside of the leaves, that is where they hang out.
Lower the temps and increase humidity to slow them down.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 25, 2007)

not much you can do with only 2 weeks left, but No Pest Strips will kill the mites in 1-3 days, then any hatchling in the next 4-5 days...I use up to 2 in an 8x4x8 shed and no more mites...


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 25, 2007)

They don't like cold at all.  I have heard of using a garden sprayer with water and ice and very painfully lifting each and every leaf and spraying off the mites.  I recommend you cover your soil if you do any treatment, even water, to limit where they can go.

I did this but without ice and followed up with pyrithium (SP?) spray.  Don't forget the bugger have a high breeding rate so if you can you could get some preditor bugs that kill other but not sure they will work in time.

Aaful sorry about it.  try to trim off what you can as far as fan leaves go and maybe you can make it.  Neem oil will help but your bud will taste like neem oil.  Personally I would rather use neem than BANG but that's me.

Lil Elvis


----------



## mendo local (Nov 25, 2007)

Get some AZATROL, spray the underside of the leaves or wherever you see the most mites. This stuff is excellent and can be used upto a few days before harvest.  use it it often but be sure to switch different repellants as mites have a way to become immune to one type. If you switch now and again you will have excellent results. Good Luck!


----------



## Hick (Nov 26, 2007)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> not much you can do with only 2 weeks left, but No Pest Strips will kill the mites in 1-3 days, then any hatchling in the next 4-5 days...I use up to 2 in an 8x4x8 shed and no more mites...



"NPS" emit a poisonous insecticide.."NO" NPS in _my_ flower room.

.......a hand held vacume will work wonders on the adults. As has been said, concentrate your efforts on the underside of leaves.
  Cooler temps and higher RH


----------



## Hick (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3316&highlight=life+cycle+of+mites


----------



## gangalama (Jan 16, 2008)

My advice no matter your course of action would be to clean everything once you are finished. With a mild bleach. Then take all preventative measures to ensure you don`t get em again. Neem Oil is a great preventative measure, and helps the plants vitality. Change ur clothes b4 goin in growroom. Filter incoming air if necessary. And do not accept other peoples plants. I`ve never even had them and I dont plan on getn em._ Goodluck _


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 16, 2008)

may be worth your while doing a water cure at harvest, or else you`ll be smokin  em-or they could desicrate your crop during the dry/cure phase.the mites will continue draining your leaves and bud after the chop.   i`ve had em twice-get 2 sponges with washing up liquid on them(damp not saturated sponges), then take each individual leaf and sandwich it between the sponges and pull away keeping the sponges in position.
good luck BTW.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was in flower and had what was looking like the begining of an infestation. So, I figure... alcohol kills all kinds of things... like everything. I was just worried about burning my leaves and lil buds. So I diluted it. But not so much that it didn't work. No burn except on some lower... lower branches that only had those lil 1/2 inch leaves. And a few days later I looked closely... nothing moved. Just lil Black... really black spots. They all looked like they exploded under a 100X microscope. I sprayed heavy with the diluted solution of alcohol and water. Then watered the solution down some more. It was strong enough to wear it fairly reeked in the room. Then sprayed heavy again... shooting every angle there was. Then one more time added more water and sprayed everything in the room except the bulb all three times. Then sprayed water all over the plants. This worked with a few strains... hope someone finds this helpful if you are in flowering. Alcohol leaves nothing behind... so I think it is safe to use. Sorry I didn't measure... just did what feels right.


----------

